# Fabfilter vs Waves Audio Suggestions



## HarmonyCore (Feb 15, 2021)

Hey Everyone,

Waves valentine sale is ON now and they offer an insane amount of discounts. I'm still not sure what plugins to buy yet. I want to know what plugins does each company excel at the most. For example, a multiband compressor from Waves is better or a dynamic EQ from Fabfilter is better. 

My genre is cinematic/trailer.

Appreciate your valuable suggestions!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 15, 2021)

The Fabfilter stuff is amazing....but stock DAW plugins are just fine.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 15, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Waves valentine sale is ON now and they offer an insane amount of discounts. I'm still not sure what plugins to buy yet. I want to know what plugins does each company excel at the most. For example, a multiband compressor from Waves is better or a dynamic EQ from Fabfilter is better.
> 
> ...


The Waves sales is pretty much always ON. The only thing they change is the coupon codes and every other week or so they toggle off the “get one / two freebie(s)” thing. So I wouldn’t feel rushed in any way by this sale. They’ll have another by wednesday. Never pay more than $29 bucks


----------



## el-bo (Feb 15, 2021)

easyrider said:


> stock DAW plugins are just fine.


Yup! I do have half a handful of 3rd-party Eq's and compressors, which do things that my DAW doesn't. Otherwise, I generally default to 'stock'.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 15, 2021)

Now Fabfilter have fine plugins. So do Waves. I kind of love their H-series (the reverb, delay, EQ and compressor) and Renaissance stuff. 

Be aware of WUP (Waves Update Plan) which means that every year or so Waves updates their software (for a lot of the older ones this basically doesn’t mean much more than just allowing it to stay compatible with OS changes). If you update your OS frequently this may mean you need to “purchase” the update - which seems to be a thing a lot of people dislike. So read up on some of the rants on this forum, before you decide to dive in 

The total opposite of WUP is Meldaproduction’s “free for life” update policy. They have excellent stuff. To get a taste, they have a whole bundle of free ones that are really really good. MConvolutionEZ and MCharmVerb are great reverbs.


----------



## el-bo (Feb 15, 2021)

Also, if you really are set on going 3rd-party, then have a look at the plugins at Plugin Alliance. They have really good quality offerings, and are always having great sales. They also have subscription bundles, some of which actually offer hundreds of dollars cash-back to spend on plugins. And after spending a certain amount with them, you'll get monthly loyalty vouchers


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 15, 2021)

+1 on Plugin Alliance. Excellent stuff mostly. I am partial to the Unfiltered Audio line. Again, never buy a PA plugin for more than $29 - $39, unless you REALLY need something on the spot for a project or something. They do a lot of flash sales, so just wait until the thing you fancy rotates into a sale


----------



## MarcusD (Feb 15, 2021)

Solid State Logic has a sale on for the SSL channel Strip and Bus Comp;






Upgrade Your Studio Sound - Solid State Logic


Get that SSL upgrade for your studio this summer with a range of offers across the studio and music creation range.




www.solidstatelogic.com





FabFilter plugins are awesome, don't really tend to touch Waves anymore TBH. However IMO Waves best plugins are;

CLA Epic
CLA Mix Hub
Scheps Omni Channel
Abbey Road Saturator
Abbey Road TG

Also like Plugin Alliance for most things.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 15, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> multiband compressor from Waves


Their C6 happens to be excellent by the way.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Feb 15, 2021)

Excellent responses everyone! Much appreciated 

Your responses guys make me think twice about my Cubase stock plugins and hold my horses a bit about going the 3rd party route. To be honest, I am still using my stock plugins in addition to some iZotope mastering plugins. I am just wondering if 3rd party plugins will give me crisper sounds from my instruments as their marketing claims. You want the truth and nothing but the truth?!! I still don't know if I need 3rd party plugins but every pro out there got some. I am saying this not because I just want to imitate them but these pro have pro tracks, that's what I see. 

But heck ...!!

I think I am staying with stock plugins after reading through these amazing responses lol


----------



## HarmonyCore (Feb 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The total opposite of WUP is Meldaproduction’s “free for life” update policy. They have excellent stuff. To get a taste, they have a whole bundle of free ones that are really really good. MConvolutionEZ and MCharmVerb are great reverbs.


Hey doc! Good to know about Melda productions. Can't say no to free bundles


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 15, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Hey doc! Good to know about Melda productions. Can't say no to free bundles


They are indeed great and Melda has become one of my favourite effects developers this past year. Give them a try.


----------



## el-bo (Feb 15, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> I think I am staying with stock plugins after reading through these amazing responses lol


Especially with the channel-strip you have in Cubase. I've been wanting one of those in Logic, for ages


----------



## Germain B (Feb 15, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Your responses guys make me think twice about my Cubase stock plugins


Yeah, and in Cubase 11, they made their EQ (Frequency 2) dynamic too and their multi-band compressor (Squasher) is really, really powerful.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Feb 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> They are indeed great and Melda has become one of my favourite effects developers this past year. Give them a try.


Downloaded their Free bundle, doc! I will give them a try in my current project


----------



## HarmonyCore (Feb 15, 2021)

Germain B said:


> Yeah, and in Cubase 11, they made their EQ (Frequency 2) dynamic too and their multi-band compressor (Squasher) is really, really powerful.


I am even waiting for 11.5 this summer! I purchased the upgrade but haven't activated it yet


----------

